
Leaving Google (for now) - DanielRibeiro
http://www.danshapiro.com/blog/2013/07/leaving-google-for-now/
======
clientbiller
Hey Dan, Was always curious what you were doing there... Do you think there is
a place in the market to launch another sparkbuy-esque site being that it
doesn't seem like anyone has done anything "great" in that same space?

Feel free to respond to: chris@clientbiller.com

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Quick heads-up: Dan Shapiro's HN handle is this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=danshapiro](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=danshapiro)

We just happen to have the same three first letters on our first names. Dan is
actually active on HN.

~~~
danshapiro
Amusingly I only found this because someone tweeted angrily at posting such
self-promotional content to HN.

To the parent: Sparkbuy's secret was that underneath the UI was a data set
that was really, really good. Folks at Amazon and Bing confirmed it was orders
of magnitude more complete and accurate than anything they had.

I think that opportunity is still there, although I haven't kept up on
consumer electronics data quality lately. But if you can produce a real time
feed of accurate data about products on the market, I think you'd still find a
buyer for that.

The actual business model of running a comparison shopping UI on top of said
data feed is much harder, and we never proved it out (because we weren't
around long enough).

~~~
clientbiller
Thanks for the response! I was also curious as to when startups get acquired
or acqui-hired - why they don't just come back out and do it all over again to
prove it out? I actually did that, lol.

Also, to your point, you never proved it out, so doesn't part of you want to
prove it out?

